
Why isn't blockchain technology part of academics? - rvivek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/vivekravisankar/2015/11/01/blockchain-the-decentralization-of-cs-education/
======
Tomte
_" blockchain instructor at Blockchain University"_

I wasn't aware that Forbes is a satirical magazine.

